# Milan: Li ha trovato i 32 mln. Versati entro il 6 luglio.



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.

*Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*
*
Ancora Tuttosport: Li verserà i 32 milioni entro il 6 o il 9 luglio. Il cinese ora non avrà tutta questa fretta di vendere, così potrà chiedere ancora più soldi a Commisso o agli altri gruppi interessati a rilevare il Milan. 

Il 9 luglio, giorno del raduno, sapremo che Li sarà riuscito a tenere il Milan.
**
Anche Il Giornale conferma: Yonghong Li ha informato di aver raccolto i 32 milioni, che non sono ancora stati versati ad Elliott.*


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)




----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html




Ahahahahahahhahahahahahaah (risata isterica)


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Li avrà trovati nelle tasche di un paio di pantaloni che non usava da un po...un classico. 
Sia maledetto in eterno. Spero solo che tutto questo serva a farci vendere ad una persona finalmente sana di mente.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



come i rotoloni regina i tombini milionari non finiscono mai.


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2018)

Game Over. 

E che la lavatrice continui..


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Ma è impossibile


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Dai che questa volta si mette la mano sulla coscienza


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



occhio ai bluff, questo è un giocatore di poker online.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

Per me sta roba del socio è stata una roba fake per farci penalizzare poco dalla UEFA. In quel senso vedo anche lo slittamento della sentenza, volevano capire se erano reali certe intenzioni o pagliacciate.

Ora sanno che sono pagliacciate e arriva la stangata


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Colpo di scena? Davvero?
Tra berluscong Yong li, fassone e tutti i cortigiani di questa società farlocca mi viene il voltastomaco.
Rimpiango Farina e gli anni in cui giocavamo contro la cavese. Scarsi, anzi scarsissimi, ma con dignità, cose che questi scappati di casa non hanno idea di cosa sia


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me sta roba del socio è stata una roba fake per farci penalizzare poco dalla UEFA. In quel senso vedo anche lo slittamento della sentenza, volevano capire se erano reali certe intenzioni o pagliacciate.
> 
> Ora sanno che sono pagliacciate e arriva la stangata



i ricketts e commisso che beneficio avrebbero di fare una sceneggiata?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> i ricketts e commisso che beneficio avrebbero di fare una sceneggiata?



Non loro ovvio, ma Li


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

The teatrino must go on.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Al milan non manca la volontà di acquistare.
Manca la volontà di vendere.

Come ampiamente previsto se ne riparla ad ottobre.
Che i giochi continuino!


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Giugno 2018)

Se confermato direi che ha la stessa volubilità del "precedente" proprietario. I casi della vita, che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Come prevedibile, trattativa estremamente complessa. Per soddisfare Li servirebbe una quotazione del Milan compresa tra i 950 milioni ed il miliardo.

Ogni euro in menomsono soldi che Li dovrá accettare di perdere. Difficile trovare un accordo veloce su queste basi.
A questo punto Li é possibile che paghi i 32 milioni per comprarsi altri 3 mesi per trattare la cessione.

Il rischio per lui é che se non riesce a cedere e non ha 210 milioni da dare ad Elliot ad Ottobre oltre a quelli giá spesi rischi di perdere anche questi 32 milioni.

Ma mi avrebbe veramente sorpreso se Commisso avesse stanziato per il Milan la cifra richiesta da Li.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

Onestamente spero lo arrestino in Cina per qualche reato finanziario, li non scherzano su ste cose se ti beccano


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me sta roba del socio è stata una roba fake per farci penalizzare poco dalla UEFA. In quel senso vedo anche lo slittamento della sentenza, volevano capire se erano reali certe intenzioni o pagliacciate.
> 
> Ora sanno che sono pagliacciate e arriva la stangata



Appena un tempo... Fortuna che la uefa ha aspettato... Così la mazzata sarà definitiva.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Adddiossss cit. canavacciuolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile, trattativa estremamente complessa. Per soddisfare Li servirebbe una quotazione del Milan compresa tra i 950 milioni ed il miliardo.
> 
> Ogni euro in menomsono soldi che Li dovrá accettare di perdere. Difficile trovare un accordo veloce su queste basi.
> A questo punto Li é possibile che paghi i 32 milioni per comprarsi altri 3 mesi per trattare la cessione.
> ...



Ma andasse al diavolo e basta sto pagliaccio. Nessuno deve trattare più con Li, aspettino tutti ottobre. La paura vera è che a ottobre questo saldi pure il debito con Elliot.

Andrà a finire che a ottobre trova un'altra banca e fa un altro mega debito e salda Elliot e si ricomincia col debito da saldare con la nuova banca/fondo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

Sta a vedere che Questa volta... Sarà l unica volta che Tuttosport azzecca qualcosa.... Quotato 1 a 1


----------



## sette (27 Giugno 2018)

Come previsto, Tombino is on fire.


----------



## mabadi (27 Giugno 2018)

secondo me è una manovra per prendere una 100 euro in più da Commisso e da chi per lui


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma andasse al diavolo e basta sto pagliaccio. Nessuno deve trattare più con Li, aspettino tutti ottobre. La paura vera è che a ottobre questo saldi pure il debito con Elliot.
> 
> Andrà a finire che a ottobre trova un'altra banca e fa un altro mega debito e salda Elliot e si ricomincia col debito da saldare con la nuova banca/fondo



Probabile. Troveranno un modo per mandare avanti la lavanderia


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile. Troveranno un modo per mandare avanti la lavanderia



Speriamo che prima o poi i panni da lavare finiscano allora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile. Troveranno un modo per mandare avanti la lavanderia




Li devono arrestare tutti! TUTTI! Ci vorrà del tempo, ma devono farlo!


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente spero lo arrestino in Cina per qualche reato finanziario, li non scherzano su ste cose se ti beccano



magna tranquillo! sto qui è come berlusconi! non l'hanno mai incarcerato per le presunte truffe.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Ammazza, e poi siamo noi donne volubili,eh...Questo cambia più idee che mutande!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Se così fosse domani ci squalificano per tre anni, altro che due.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Continuare è un autentico suicidio per Lì eppure lo farà, chissà berlusconi quanti assi nella manica ha ancora...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Ma quanto fa ridere il fatto che questo "trovi" i soldi? Possibile che nessuno si renda conto della situazione grottesca in cui ci troviamo? O i giornali si inventano tutto oppure siamo davanti ad un pazzo. 

Ah beh si... oppure lavanderia.


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Qualcosa non mi torna comunque. Se non erro uscì una notizia che sosteneva che Li avesse preso in prestito gli ultimi 10 ML a un tasso di interesse altissimo. Se tale notizia era vera come farebbe a trovare altri 32 e quale sarebbe il suo vantaggio in tutto questo?


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa ridere il fatto che questo "trovi" i soldi? Possibile che nessuno si renda conto della situazione grottesca in cui ci troviamo? O i giornali si inventano tutto oppure siamo davanti ad un pazzo.
> 
> Ah beh si... oppure lavanderia.



Tutti sanno che i soldi non si "trovano" dal nulla, ma nessuno osa azzardarsi.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Trova conferma la voce dei Ricketts a Milano?


----------



## Shmuk (27 Giugno 2018)

Capace che, se davvero versa i 32 milioni, ad ottobre ripaga pure Elliot... dubito a dir poco che trovera mai qualcuno che lo farà rientrare dell'investimento.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Trova conferma la voce dei Ricketts a Milano?



ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Shmuk (27 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Tutti sanno che i soldi non si "trovano" dal nulla, ma nessuno osa azzardarsi.



Tutti osano dire che è un poveraccio, però. A rigor di termini uno che ha trovato e trova tutti questi soldi non lo è.

I fantomatici prestiti in Asia a tassi usurai sono a mio parere dicerie, e comunque, anche se fosse, se non godesse di "merito creditizio", i soldi gli rivedrebbero col binocolo, e non resterebbe al limite che accopparlo, ma i soldi, ciao.


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html


Meglio così


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2018)

Come volevasi dimostrare.

Li aspetta la sentenza UEFA sperando nell'esclusione dalle coppe così quest'anno tutti i big vanno via (Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, ecc.ecc.) e, con la cessione che secondo me avverrà il prossimo anno, rientrerà economicamente.

Per quanto riguarda noi siamo finiti.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Qualcosa non mi torna comunque. Se non erro uscì una notizia che sosteneva che Li avesse preso in prestito gli ultimi 10 ML a un tasso di interesse altissimo. Se tale notizia era vera come farebbe a trovare altri 32 e quale sarebbe il suo vantaggio in tutto questo?



erano 8 milioni al 24% dalla teamway con sede alle cayman. il problema è che gli ultimi 10 milioni sono arrivati da shangai ma ovviamente non si sa dove li ha presi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> Li aspetta la sentenza UEFA sperando nell'esclusione dalle coppe così quest'anno tutti i big vanno via (Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, ecc.ecc.) e, con la cessione che secondo me avverrà il prossimo anno, rientrerà economicamente.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda noi siamo finiti.



Non credo che Elliot permetta uno scenario del genere, penso che non gli converrebbe che il Milan perda ulteriormente di valore.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Ahahaha neanche il tempo di scriverlo nell'altro topic che è successo  Sono due giorni che lo diciamo: occhio che questo può pure fare l'aumento di capitale e mandare a quel paese Commisso che non accetta le sue assurde condizioni. Detto fatto.

E ripeto il refrain: non mancano i compratori, manca la volontà di vendere, come disse tempo addietro il vicepres. della camera di commercio italo-cinese.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Grazie Sil... ehm Li


----------



## gabri (27 Giugno 2018)

E i tifosi muti. Tutti senza palle a fare i fenomeni sui social e nessuno sotto la sede. 
Curva ridicola, piena di codardi con l'amore per il denaro e non per i nsotri colori. 
Siamo diventati la berzelletta del calcio mondiale e il "tifo organizzato" tace, ma come siamo messi, quei falliti juventini sono andati al centro sportivo della Rube perche hanno perso due partite (da cani quali sono), mentre noi, i lord italiani, stiamo zitti di fronte a queste vicende, veramente senza parole. 


Si fotta Berlusconi che ci ha venduto a un povero avventuriero (e piantatela con sto riclaggio dei soldi di B che sembra che avete la quinta elementare, gli operatori finanziari che hanno seguito la trattiva non si prestano a una cosa del genere), si fotta Mr Li che prova l'affare della vita sulle spalle del club piu grande di sempre e di nuovo, si fotta sta curva di ***** che abbiamo.


----------



## PheelMD (27 Giugno 2018)

Quindi, alle 19 era tutto fatto.
Alle 23 ha trovato 32 milioni. 

A me non capita mai...


----------



## numero 3 (27 Giugno 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> E i tifosi muti. Tutti senza palle a fare i fenomeni sui social e nessuno sotto la sede.
> Curva ridicola, piena di codardi con l'amore per il denaro e non per i nsotri colori.
> Siamo diventati la berzelletta del calcio mondiale e il "tifo organizzato" tace, ma come siamo messi, quei falliti juventini sono andati al centro sportivo della Rube perche hanno perso due partite (da cani quali sono), mentre noi, i lord italiani, stiamo zitti di fronte a queste vicende, veramente senza parole.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabri (27 Giugno 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> gabri ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > E i tifosi muti. Tutti senza palle a fare i fenomeni sui social e nessuno sotto la sede.
> ...


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Maddai, è un'ipotesi che non avrei mai preso in considerazione ......


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Di Tuttosport non mi fido, però il versamento dei 32mln è la cosa più logica che Li possa fare. 
Il tema è, dove li prende? 
Se fosse ricco non avrebbe necessità di accendere prestiti (per chi diceva fossero dicerie, ci sono dichiarazioni confermate dalla finanziaria stessa), se fosse ricco andrebbe dall’Uefa a dire “ecco signori! I 32 MLN li ho presi da qua, ora lasciate in pace la mia società”...
Ma ricco quest’uomo non lo è. 

Quello che abbiamo capito, che non è stupido, fa operazioni da milioni di euro senza avere patrimonio, figuriamoci se sia disposto a perdere 200 MLN in 1 anno. 
Del Milan e del suo futuro sportivo, a Li non interessa proprio niente! 
Se stiamo fuori dall’europa 8 anni, o finiamo in B, o vendiamo tutto il vendibile... che gli importa??

Questo, pur di farsi prestare i 210 MLN per saldare Elliot, potrebbe mettere in pegno Milanello, vendere i giocatori più valutati e vender Casa Milan rimanendoci pagando l’affittto!!

La UEFA metterà fine a tutte le nostre speranze, siamo dietro anni luce alle concorrenti, la uefa ci darà il colpo del ko e personalmente, l’anno prossimo finché non raggiungeremo la quota salvezza, non sarò sereno. 

Brividi a sapere che c’è chi ancora lo difende. 

Game Over


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html


Mr. Li si è comprato il tempo per chiudere al meglio, o al meno peggio, la cessione delle quote sociali. Attende l'offerta annunciata, ma non ancora formulata, di coloro i quali, unici, hanno ufficialmente manifestato interesse all'affare, ed infine prenderà una decisione. Ciò probabilmente provocherà l'affondamento della proposta Commisso, legittimamente interessato al club ma non ad aste sulla offerta più alta, che questa bizzarra negoziazione senza esclusuva sta di fatto innescando, temeraria, concitata, sottilmente disperata come è. Inutile esprimersi, qui siamo ormai nell'imponderabile e sottilmente folle, che spesso anima le vicende intorno al pallone. Ed accade, purtroppo, come due anni fa, in piena preparazione di una stagione sportiva, e di un mercato. Per il Milan, la vera Champions League si chiama ormai stabilità, o questa sconosciuta. Essa non ha prezzo.


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Di Tuttosport non mi fido, però il versamento dei 32mln è la cosa più logica che Li possa fare.
> Il tema è, dove li prende?
> Se fosse ricco non avrebbe necessità di accendere prestiti (per chi diceva fossero dicerie, ci sono dichiarazioni confermate dalla finanziaria stessa), se fosse ricco andrebbe dall’Uefa a dire “ecco signori! I 32 MLN li ho presi da qua, ora lasciate in pace la mia società”...
> Ma ricco quest’uomo non lo è.
> ...


Fortunatamente (sempre che alla fine non si riveli la nostra spada di Damocle) Elliot ha messo una clausola per cui non possono essere venduti giocatori per saldare il debito (ho semplificato).


----------



## Igniorante (27 Giugno 2018)

Con il cinese che non si leva dalle balle, aspetta a pagare il 6 luglio, FORSE entrerà in trattativa per la cessione verso Agosto, con dei tempi che noi purtroppo conosciamo bene, il Milan è ufficialmente morto.
Ennesima stagione buttata prima ancora di cominciare.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2018)

Li ha trovati sotto un sasso sto cinese senza soldi


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



I 32 milioni per me li ha sempre avuto, solo non li ha versati perché il passaggio di proprietà è imminente. Vediamo.


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html


Che schifo..... il Milan è oroprio nei guai


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Quindi, alle 19 era tutto fatto.
> Alle 23 ha trovato 32 milioni.
> 
> A me non capita mai...


In Cina capita spesso. Vai al ristorante, ti portano un biscotto della fortuna e TAAC, 32 milioni... 

Provo a fare un ragionamento. 
1) Se la notizia dei 32 milioni è vera, probabilmente è stata fatta trapelare da ambienti vicini a Li. 
2) Se dietro Li ci fosse stato qualcuno importante, credo che la scadenza sarebbe stata onorata e non si sarebbe arrivati alla surroga di Elliott. 
Se Li, come penso, è solo, chi può mai può avergli concesso ulteriori prestiti? 

A mio parere(ma forse è solo una speranza) Li è con le spalle al muro e la storia dei 32 milioni trovati è bluff per cercare di strappare condizioni migliori durante la trattativa di compravendita.
Poi ricordiamoci sempre che c'è Elliott che vuole avere i suoi soldi indietro e non consentirebbe mai una svalutazione eccessiva delle azioni del Milan. Elliott fece una guerra giudiziaria(e la vinse) all'Argentina per la questione dei bond, fece sequestrare una nave della marina militare argentina e alla fine ottene oltre due miliardi dal governo argentino. Secondo voi si fa fregare da Mr Li?


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Giugno 2018)

NO


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Giugno 2018)

La cosa più inquietante è che c è una pagina Facebook molto seguita che è molto contenta di tutto ciò


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Le news sulla trattativa con Commisso QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-milan-partita-scacchi-ma-commisso-puo-chiudere-vt64187.html



Che pietà...

Adesso la UEFA ci stangherà giustamente..non vedo l'ora sto cinese venga liquidato da Elliott a sto punto..sperando che prima non ci porti nella tomba


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Di Tuttosport non mi fido, però il versamento dei 32mln è la cosa più logica che Li possa fare.
> Il tema è, dove li prende?
> Se fosse ricco non avrebbe necessità di accendere prestiti (per chi diceva fossero dicerie, ci sono dichiarazioni confermate dalla finanziaria stessa), se fosse ricco andrebbe dall’Uefa a dire “ecco signori! I 32 MLN li ho presi da qua, ora lasciate in pace la mia società”...
> Ma ricco quest’uomo non lo è.
> ...



La prima domanda da porsi é: Se tu fossi una finanziaria e Li ti chiedesse in prestito 32 milioni, senza poter dare in garanzia il Milan (giá dato ad Elliot), senza poter ricevere garanzie su patrimonio personale (secondo la teoria avrebbe impegnato anche le mutande), dapendo che se non trova 210. Ilioni entro 3 mesi perde tutto, prestiti compresi, sapendo che il suo asset principale in vendita (il Milan) é valutato approssimativamente quanto i debiti che uno si accolla acquistandolo e che quindi a quello a cui stai prestando i soldi andranno zero euro......

Gli presteresti 32 milioni?

La risposta é ovvia..... no!

Se questo trova 32 milioni, qualcuna delle informazioni sopra é fallace. Per forza.

O ha altre garanzie
O ha altri soldi
O ha un finanziatore occulto che mette tappi quando serve...

Riguardo alla vendita delle suppellettili, prima deve saldare 210 milioni ad Elliot.

Poi a quel punto non so se la via migliore per rientrare delle spese sia vendere tutti gli asset, generare cosí utili enormi per la proprietá del Milan (ma ci riuscirebbe?), pagarci sopra il 50% di tasse allo stato italiano e rientrare dei prestiti....

La storia nin la sappiamo bene, ma non sta come la descrivono se arrivano i 32 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> Li aspetta la sentenza UEFA sperando nell'esclusione dalle coppe così quest'anno tutti i big vanno via (Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, ecc.ecc.) e, con la cessione che secondo me avverrà il prossimo anno, rientrerà economicamente.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda noi siamo finiti.



:O , cosa c’entrano i soldi di Li con la vendita dei giocatori ???

La base ragazzi, almeno la base dobbiamo conoscerla altrimenti parliamo di torte.


----------



## PM3 (27 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La storia non la sappiamo bene, ma non sta come la descrivono se arrivano i 32 milioni.



Infatti, è ovvio.
Se Li versa i 32 Ml ha anche i soldi per estinguere il debito con Elliott, almeno quello della Holding. Mi sembra logico che in altri casi non avrebbe senso versare i 32 Ml. 
Oppure vogliamo credere che stia bluffando per far salire il prezzo e dire, io non ho nessuna spada di damocle o al mio prezzo o niente. Ma a quel punto l'avrebbe fatto subito. Bluffando dall'inizio.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

*Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*


----------



## unbreakable (27 Giugno 2018)

Ahahah la formula magica simsalatombin funziona ancora..si sarà fatto qualche partita a poker online ed ecco 32 milioni..sarà contentissima l'uefa di vedere che loro hanno atteso e non è cambiato nulla.."ma tanto gli stipendi arrivano ogni mese cit" caso strano gattuso va sempre in club che hanno problemi societari di varia natura..prepariamoci alla parte destra della classifica


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> I 32 milioni per me li ha sempre avuto, solo non li ha versati perché il passaggio di proprietà è imminente. Vediamo.



.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*



*Ancora Tuttosport: Li verserà i 32 milioni entro il 6 o il 9 luglio. Il cinese ora non avrà tutta questa fretta di vendere, così potrà chiedere ancora più soldi a Commisso o agli altri gruppi interessati a rilevare il Milan. 

Il 9 luglio, giorno del raduno, sapremo che Li sarà riuscito a tenere il Milan.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ahahah la formula magica simsalatombin funziona ancora..si sarà fatto qualche partita a poker online ed ecco 32 milioni..sarà contentissima l'uefa di vedere che loro hanno atteso e non è cambiato nulla.."ma tanto gli stipendi arrivano ogni mese cit" caso strano gattuso va sempre in club che hanno problemi societari di varia natura..*prepariamoci alla parte destra della classifica*



Con questi presupposti davvero si punterà alla salvezza tranquilla e a stare nei primi 10


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Tuttosport: Li verserà i 32 milioni entro il 6 o il 9 luglio. Il cinese ora non avrà tutta questa fretta di vendere, così potrà chiedere ancora più soldi a Commisso o agli altri gruppi interessati a rilevare il Milan.
> 
> Il 9 luglio, giorno del raduno, sapremo che Li sarà riuscito a tenere il Milan.*



.


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Infatti, è ovvio.
> Se Li versa i 32 Ml ha anche i soldi per estinguere il debito con Elliott, almeno quello della Holding. Mi sembra logico che in altri casi non avrebbe senso versare i 32 Ml.
> Oppure vogliamo credere che stia bluffando per far salire il prezzo e dire, io non ho nessuna spada di damocle o al mio prezzo o niente. Ma a quel punto l'avrebbe fatto subito. Bluffando dall'inizio.


Non poteva bluffare dall'inizio. Prima della scadenza non poteva dire "ho i soldi ma non pago". Un piccolo indizio sul fatto che possa essere un bluff è che ai 32 milioni già ora andrebbero aggiunti gli interessi(quindi dovrebbe aver trovato più dei 32 milioni), che senso avrebbe avere i soldi e pagare il 6 luglio mettendosi sul groppone altri 10 giorni di interessi?
Poi magari oggi fa il bonifico e buonanotte, però in questo momento ci sono tante cose strane.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

*Anche Il Giornale conferma: Yonghong Li ha informato di aver raccolto i 32 milioni, che non sono ancora stati versati ad Elliott.*


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*
> *
> ...



up


----------



## pazzomania (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Yonghong Li ha informato di aver raccolto i 32 milioni, che non sono ancora stati versati ad Elliott.*



Era ovvissimo, e l'abbiamo scritto, purtroppo. L' UEFA ci ucciderà.


----------



## PM3 (27 Giugno 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non poteva bluffare dall'inizio. Prima della scadenza non poteva dire "ho i soldi ma non pago". Un piccolo indizio sul fatto che possa essere un bluff è che ai 32 milioni già ora andrebbero aggiunti gli interessi(quindi dovrebbe aver trovato più dei 32 milioni), che senso avrebbe avere i soldi e pagare il 6 luglio mettendosi sul groppone altri 10 giorni di interessi?
> Poi magari oggi fa il bonifico e buonanotte, però in questo momento ci sono tante cose strane.



Intendevo che già dall'inizio poteva pagare per non dover vendere con quella scadenza impellente. In tal modo si presentava al compratore facendo credere di non aver problemi neanche per le scadenze di ottobre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Milan finirà ad Elliot ad ottobre, perché Berlusconghong Li ha ancora qualche panno sporco da lavare; naturalmente la prossima stagione è già buttata.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Yonghong Li ha informato di aver raccolto i 32 milioni, che non sono ancora stati versati ad Elliott.*



Prima non li versa facendo pensare a un cambio di proprietà o che i tombini si fossero chiusi, poi all'improvviso trova sti 32 mln ma non li versa, dai voglio sperare sia tutta una strategia


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*
> *
> ...



ed eccola qua... si sapeva che anche questa volta non si chiude a breve. Telenovela infinita. Che schifo, non ne posso più


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Io non sento francamente tutta quest'ansia di chiudere adesso col nuovo proprietario.

La vera grande notizia della settimana, a prescindere che Li molli o meno, è che si sono palesati ufficialmente soggetti di altissimo profilo finanziario ed economico e soprattutto regolarmente americani, che sono il presupposto per ritrovare ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno: certezze e stabilità.

Che Li ceda ora o ceda tra 3 mesi a me cambia niente, tanto più che la contingenza di mercato e di raduno a luglio impone prudenza al nuovo arrivato, figuriamoci poi con l'esclusione delle coppe.
Anzi, arrivo a dire che un subentro in autunno, a mercato fermo e stagione già avviata lasciando a Mirabelli la patata bollente di questo mercato di rientro, potrebbe addirittura giovare ai nuovi proprietari.


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*



che poi questa cosa che "li ha trovati"..... mi fa impazzire ragazzi. Com'è possibile che questo "trova" sempre i soldi. Possibile che non si sappia da dove arrivano?
Comunque se c'è stata in questi giorni una trattativa, vuol dire che l'intenzione di vendere c'è. Il punto è che ora ha più tempo per trattare e non è con l'acqua alla gola.
Peccato però che nel frattempo ci sarebbe un mercato da fare e una stagione da programmare, ma al Cinese farlocco questo non interessa


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Colpo di scena sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, Yonghong Li ha trovato i 32 milioni di euro da rimborsare ad Elliott. I soldi saranno versati entro il 6 luglio.
> 
> *Anche Repubblica e Gazzetta riportano che ieri alcune indiscrezioni annunciavano che Li avesse trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.*
> *
> ...



Spero fortemente che sia l'ultimo bluff nel tentativo di ottenere il massimo da Commisso entro i tempi del suo ultimatum.
Se così non fosse la vedo sinceramente male, il fatto che la trattativa sia emersa e poi saltata ci farebbe malissimo.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma non c'è nessun nesso tra chi sarà nostro proprietario ed il ridimensionamento tecnico o il mercato di questa estate, questo è una falsa e distorta verità che non si capisce perché è passata nella narrazione.

Che sia Li, che sia Commisso, che sia Elliott, che sia Mirabelli, che sia Maldini, che sia Giuntoli, ciò a cui dobbiamo fare riferimento e rendere conto è solo ed esclusivamente il pareggio di bilancio che ci sarà imposto dalla UEFA, con le varie tempistiche.

E poiché intervenire sul fatturato tramite marketing o altro richiede tempo e programmazione, comunque dobbiamo passare dal mercato e dalle plusvalenze, che non vuol dire affatto ridimensionamento per forza o parte destra della classifica, anzi.

Basta essere bravi, vendere benissimo (e do atto a Mirabelli di cavarsela in tal senso) e comprare bene, si spera creando l'unico logico circolo virtuoso che ci fa tornare grandi, ovvero inserendo giocatori a basso costo di ammortamento e di ingaggio ma dall'alto moltiplicatore futuro di investimento e plusvalenza.

Ma a prescindere il nostro mercato è giustamente condizionato dal rientro necessario, quindi nessun panico, se non per i dubbi sulle qualità di Mirabelli e, peggiore delle cose ma non voglio pensare siano pure in malafede, timore per il rischio che sapendo di non far parte del Milan del futuro, chi c'è ora se ne freghi del circolo virtuoso e continui a spendere tanto e male coi Callejon ed i Falcao di questo mondo.


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Spero fortemente che sia l'ultimo bluff nel tentativo di ottenere il massimo da Commisso entro i tempi del suo ultimatum.
> Se così non fosse la vedo sinceramente male, il fatto che la trattativa sia emersa e poi saltata ci farebbe malissimo.


Penso anche io che sia strategia. Non avrebbe senso avere i soldi e aspettare fino al 6, dovendo poi pagare ulteriori dieci giorni di interessi. E' anche vero che ormai siamo abituati alle cose senza senso, quindi aspettiamo e speriamo.

PS: la trattativa me la immagino così: YLi " Guarda che pago, eh?", Commisso "E paga!". YLI " Guarda che lo faccio eh?!", C: "E fallo". YLI "LO sto facendo". C: "Vediamo". YLI: "Conto fino a 10 e faccio il bonifico. -10, -9,999, -9,998....".


----------



## kipstar (27 Giugno 2018)

Da tutto questo si evince che dell' aspetto sportivo della vicenda poco ne cale....


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> che poi questa cosa che "li ha trovati"..... mi fa impazzire ragazzi. Com'è possibile che questo "trova" sempre i soldi. Possibile che non si sappia da dove arrivano?
> Comunque se c'è stata in questi giorni una trattativa, vuol dire che l'intenzione di vendere c'è. Il punto è che ora ha più tempo per trattare e non è con l'acqua alla gola.
> Peccato però che nel frattempo ci sarebbe un mercato da fare e una stagione da programmare, ma al Cinese farlocco questo non interessa



Si è mai saputo da dove arrivano?
Solo alla uefa pare che questo freghi qualcosa.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> che poi questa cosa che "li ha trovati"..... mi fa impazzire ragazzi. Com'è possibile che questo "trova" sempre i soldi. Possibile che non si sappia da dove arrivano?
> Comunque se c'è stata in questi giorni una trattativa, vuol dire che l'intenzione di vendere c'è. Il punto è che ora ha più tempo per trattare e non è con l'acqua alla gola.
> Peccato però che nel frattempo ci sarebbe un mercato da fare e una stagione da programmare, ma al Cinese farlocco questo non interessa



La UEFA è lietissima di vedere dei soldi che vengono trovati ma di cui non si sa la provenienza.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per soddisfare Li servirebbe una quotazione del Milan compresa tra i 950 milioni ed il miliardo.
> 
> Ogni euro in meno sono soldi che Li dovrá accettare di perdere.



Questo è il punto. Finché può, se la gioca


----------

